# Any trading?



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

I have 2 Garcia Rods (11.4 ft Surf and a 7ft bait casting) that are about 35+ years old. My folks got them while we lived in Hawaii when I was young. Neither have ever seen the water or a reel! The bait caster has a cloth case and has been sealed in the original cardboard tube, and the surf rod has only a cloth case. I will never use them, and was wondering if any of you builders would want to trade out the 2 rods fer a couple of your built rods fer my Penn Battle 3000 and 4000. I figured as a builder, there may be some nostalgia involved in these.....???


----------



## CatCrusher (Jan 18, 2009)

Pretty neat right there.

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## pompano67 (Oct 28, 2013)

Hey Jason you REALLY need to get in touch with pompano Joe...


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

That's why I put it in the rod building section, I figured folks would see it that may have an interest....I'll PM him w/ the link....


----------



## pompano67 (Oct 28, 2013)

Jason said:


> That's why I put it in the rod building section, I figured folks would see it that may have an interest....I'll PM him w/ the link....


 
10-4 I figured lol.. you know how we do it brother...:whistling:


----------

